

What Do Investors Look for in a Game Developer? - rocky1138
http://gamasutra.com/view/feature/182962/what_do_investors_look_for_in_a_.php

======
sami36
if you're a decent game developer, in this age of digital distribution
(Steam), you should forgo the whole venture thing & look at Kickstarter.

Not only do you get to keep all your equity, you can crowdsource ideas &
feature requests, fine-tune your marketing strategy & build a community of
loyal gamers who will sustain you through the ups & down of the dev lifecycle
al for a measly 5 % commission.

As long as you have good communication skills, the right attitude & talent.
You'll find unrivaled rewards.

~~~
jakozaur
Well, Kickstarter might be a bit rough if you don't have loyal fans already.
However, there are multiple marketplace where you could start (iOS, Android,
Steam...).

However, still keep in mind that if you don't absolutely love creating games,
there are a lot of other hard problems to be solved as a programmer. Game
market tends to be over saturated and I know ppl who earn half of what they
could in non-gaming company.

